# Magnetic squares



## jwmay (Jul 18, 2021)

I'm looking for recommendations for magnetic welding squares. I bought the HF ones once, and I'm pretty sure I threw them away. I would like some that are much stronger. What do you use?


----------



## Martin W (Jul 18, 2021)

MAG-MATE WS300 Compact Magnetic Welding Square with 55 lb Capacity​These are really good magnets. Very strong and they also have a kit with different angles for about $80 bucks  Made in the USA. They are available on Amazon.ca. I am sure they are available on Amazon.com also.
Cheers
Martin


----------



## jwmay (Jul 18, 2021)

Thanks Martin!


----------



## Winegrower (Jul 18, 2021)

I bought the HF squares and remachined them.   Amazing how far off they were.   I wonder about their assembly process, seems like a very avoidable situation.


----------



## lis2323 (Jul 18, 2021)

jwmay said:


> Thanks Martin!



I use switchable magnets from Strong Hand and MagSquare








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwmay (Jul 19, 2021)

I can imagine how they'd be off. I make accidentally unsquare things all the time. That'd be funny if it weren't so sad.


----------

